# Lan Verbindung langsamer als Wlan



## SintexL (17. Juli 2019)

Moin,

ich kenne mich mit dem Thema kaum aus und bräuchte euren Rat bzw. eure Hilfe. 
Vor einigen Tagen habe ich meinen Tarif bei 1&1 zum DSL100 wechseln lassen.
Fritztbox etc. eingerichtet, ersten Test gemacht und festgestellt, dass die Wlan Verbindung viel besser läuft als die Lan Verbindung (1. Bild Lan Verbindung, 2. Bild Wlan über Handy)
Ich habe die Fritzbox 7520 und den Powermode habe ich auch eingeschaltet. 
Das Lan Kabel ist 10 Meter lang und weist keine Schäden auf. 
Der Upload und Download ist bei der Wlan Verbindung dementsprechend allerdings nur 0,9 MBit/s Upload bei der Lan Verbindung ist schon arg wenig....

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...

LG Luca


----------



## Jooschka (18. Juli 2019)

Probiere das mitgelieferte 1m Lan-Kabel aus, und du weißt schonmal, ob's am Kabel liegt. Naheliegend??


----------



## Matusalem (18. Juli 2019)

Woran es nicht liegen kann, kann ich aus Deinen Bildern konkret sagen.

Am LAN Kabel oder der LAN HW. Warum? LAN kennt nur die Datenraten 10, 100, 1000MBit/s und zwar Bi-Direktionel sprich es können gleichzeitig z.B. 100MBit/s empfangen und gesendet werden. Es gibt keine Datenraten dazwischen und die Datenraten können auch nicht asymmetrisch sein.
Bild 1 zeigt aber eine asymmetrische Datenrate die sich keiner der LAN Datenraten zuordnen lässt. Und das ist schon höchst seltsam den für einen per LAN angeschlossenen PC gibt es keinen Grund innerhalb des LANs asymmetrische Datenraten aufzuweisen, das kann per WLAN/PowerLine passieren oder ist Charakteristika der DSL Strecke.

Ich würde jetzt erst einmal lokal die Datenrate zwischen PC und Fritz!Box messen. 

Die Fritz!Box hat einen iPerf Server integriert. Wenn dieser schon aktiv ist, dann einfach iPerf herunterladen und lokal auf dem PC per Kommandozeile die Messung als Client zum Server starten.  Sonst über fritz.box/support.lua den iPerf Server aktivieren. Dabei beachten das der Prozessor der Fritz!Box dann das Limit darstellt und irgendwo bei ein paar hundert Mbit/s schluss ist,.

Klingt Dir das zu Wild, dann am besten eine große Datei zwischen zwei per LAN angeschlossenen PCs übertragen, die Zeit stoppen und dann mit simpler Mathematik die Datenrate ausrechnen.

Damit hättest Du schon einmal verifiziert oder ausgeschlossen das das Problem im LAN bzw. Netzwerk-SW auf Deinem PC liegt. Zweiteres ist auch ein Punkt den man direkt prüfen kann. Einfach mal Security-Suites, Netzwerk-Beschleuniger, alles was evtl. zusätzlich installiert wurde de-installieren oder de-aktiveren. Dann einen anderen Browser nehmen und einen anderen Speedtest z.B. speedtest.net.

Ah ja, und bei der Testerei ausschließen das im Hintergrund noch Daten übertragen. Wenn im Hintergrund das Netzwerk schon zu 75% ausgelastet ist, bleibt dem armen Speedtest nichts anderes übrig als nur 25% der möglichen DSL Datenrate zu messen.


----------



## Research (18. Juli 2019)

Anderes Kabel testen.

Netzwerkadapter im Taskmanager kontrollieren.


----------



## SintexL (19. Juli 2019)

So, Kabel wurde ausgetauscht jedoch ohne Erfolg. Upload sowie Download sind gleich geblieben


----------



## airXgamer (19. Juli 2019)

LAN-Verbindungen werden nur mit 100 Mbit/s hergestellt | FRITZ!Box 7520 | AVM Deutschland
Das hast du erfüllt?

Was steht auf dem Kabel? CAT5(e), CAT6?
Was für ein Netzwerkgerät (Mainboard, Notebook...) wird verwendet?
Kannst du das LAN mal mit einem anderen Gerät testen (z.b. Notebook eines Freundes)?


----------



## SintexL (20. Juli 2019)

Ja, die Angaben bzw. Vorgaben habe ich erfüllt. 
Im Computer habe ich das Msi X470 Gaming Pro Carbon verbaut.
Auf beiden Kabel steht CAT5(e). 
Ich kann es später auf einem Laptop vom Kumpel ausprobieren. 
Danke für die Hilfe, gruß Luca.


----------

